# Need a manual for my Radial arm saw



## dramsey64055 (Jan 6, 2008)

I got a Sears Craftsman Radial arm saw model 113.29330 off craigs list. Im looking for a manual on line but cant find it. It was made 3/1970. If anyone can help please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

I would try Sears and see if you could get one from them off their website.


----------

